# Never surrender and enjoy!



## misstralala (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi everyone. 
I wonder I would like to have a thread and journal for my horse just arriving in US. He is 11 years-old.

From start, I got him when he was 2-years-old, never manipulated by humans. Even worst: When I visited him for the first time, he was really cute, but when he came to home he was truly dangerous and aggressive! 
Roméo is a really smart horse, but when he feels assaulted, even a little bit, he becomes very aggressive: he weight 500kg (~ 1100 lb) and he knows it! 

By the way, when he arrived, I started him. In the end, he was so nice when riding, but so mean when we were by feet in his field! He was with another horse, a cute mare, but he clearly was the dominant. 
I had some problems with him, because he is really fine and reactive, but I resolved all of them by myself, even if I had a "mentor" (my mom's trainer who came only once, the first riding lesson...). Riding him has always been a pleasure, but his ground personality was extreme. 
How many times I heard "you should sell him, he is too dangerous, no-one would like to have a horse like that, he will go to the butchery..."... ? I don't know.

But perseverance and love permitted to introduce him today as a cute horse! Still a horse, but very secured in trails (we do most of the time trail riding!) and no more aggressive for "nothing". We do long-reins, western leisure, some games, I also enjoy riding bareback. 

He moved from France to USA (California) one month ago, and... Well, I think he really enjoys the weather and his new pasture and friends here! We don't have any equipment and structure here, just trails, but for me it is enough for now, as long as he is in pasture! 

So we started going out for trail riding three weeks ago. Already 50km (around 30 miles), but I ride only once or twice a week. 
Well, that's it for now, I think!


----------



## Greenmeadows (May 8, 2016)

That is awesome that you overcame those problems! I can not wait to read about your adventures!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

is that Western tack new? something you bought since coming here?

he's very handsome. what breed? did you say? he will turn white, eventually, no?


----------



## misstralala (Aug 1, 2016)

Oh no, the western thing is not new! This one is the old one, when he was less than 4 years old. Bought something new and adapted 5 years ago, I believe.

Oh yeah I didn't say that he is Quarter x Iberian. 
And turning white, unfortunately xD 

The first picture is when he was 3,5 years old, the last one was taken one week ago. 
By the way it's been 5 years I ride him bitless, with a sidepull. And 2,5 years he is barefoot.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

He is a very pretty boy. What is his name? Welcome to the U.S. to both of you.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww you have come a long way with him, that's great! He sure is a beaut! :O Has a very sweet face.  Excited to see how your journey goes!


----------



## misstralala (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks @LoriF and @PoptartShop!

His name is Roméo (yes, like Roméo and Juliette ^^). My granpa loves saying I'm his Juliette x)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

A new name for an Andalusian X quarter horse is "Azteca". I am it sure if one can apply the same name for a "Lusitano X qtrhourse".


----------



## misstralala (Aug 1, 2016)

Hum, okay. I didn't know, just because he is not "pure" or in a studbook, just with "unknown origins" because he was not declared when he was born.
If I know he is half QH and half Iberian, this is because his breeder told me so, and he has some characteristics of each, that is a fact.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Bienvenue au forum! 

Your horse is spectacular! I look forward to hearing more about your rides!


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Welcome! Lovely horse!

I had a difficult or problem horse as well, and we worked through our issues. Doesn't it feel so great when you can finally do normal horse stuff? Once I was finally able to do the normal stuff with my horse, I wanted to do the harder stuff that not every rider does. I suppose I came to like having a challenge.


----------



## misstralala (Aug 1, 2016)

@horseluvr2524, for me this is not only to have a challenge, but to have a chance to continue learning all along my horse journey. Every horse should have the right to express themselves, and we should enjoy their "whole" personality! 

By the way, for now we do mostly trail riding in California landscapes. Last time, we met some cows on the trail, Roméo was like " Oh, they are new friends?" Cows got afraid, but not the horse : he wanted to follow them, as he may say "Oh, this is a new game?"

It was funny x)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

one of the most difficult challenges you may face out on the trails in CA is encountering wild turkeys. they can fly up all of a sudden out of the bushes and scare the life out of your horse. or, deer, or bears, or mountain lions, though for that, you won't even see or hear them; they just land on your back and get you around the neck ( I'm sort of kidding here. while there ARE mountain lion attacks in CA, they are very , very , very rare).

just be sure you take your cell phone, and a whistle, and maybe attach some bells to your saddle to give wild animals an alert to 'move on' before you encounter them.


----------



## misstralala (Aug 1, 2016)

@tinyliny, yeah we already faced wild turkey, they were under a tree and flew away and through branches... But Roméo just stopped for few seconds and then continued his way. 
He is worried about almost nothing. In France, we crossed pigs, sheep and goats, and deer used to go through his pasture everyday. Even with aggressive dogs, he walks to them and tries to bite or kick... 

But I was wondering exactly the same two days ago, if one day we meet "big" wild animals - I have seen a mountain lion with my husband, during a hike, but he ran away when he saw us. I wonder what would be the reaction of the horse, AND the mountain lion if met...


----------



## Greenmeadows (May 8, 2016)

That is scary to meet a mountain lion! In my area, they are very common, and I noticed their tracks behind my barn last winter. One of my friends was followed by one, and I have been followed by one too. 
It sounds like you have a very good horse that does not become scared often!


----------



## misstralala (Aug 1, 2016)

Wow, how did you see/notice that you have been followed by a mountain lion? Riding or walking?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

misstralala said:


> @*tinyliny* , yeah we already faced wild turkey, they were under a tree and flew away and through branches... But Roméo just stopped for few seconds and then continued his way.
> He is worried about almost nothing. In France, we crossed pigs, sheep and goats, and deer used to go through his pasture everyday. Even with aggressive dogs, he walks to them and tries to bite or kick...
> 
> But I was wondering exactly the same two days ago, if one day we meet "big" wild animals - I have seen a mountain lion with my husband, during a hike, but he ran away when he saw us. I wonder what would be the reaction of the horse, AND the mountain lion if met...


this sounds like the Andalusian traits; very brave.


----------



## Greenmeadows (May 8, 2016)

misstralala said:


> Wow, how did you see/notice that you have been followed by a mountain lion? Riding or walking?


I was riding my bicycle, and it crossed the road. It was a family outing, and it cut me and my brother off from the rest of the family. It ran out behind us, but in front of everyone else. My friend was hiking, and then he turned around and stared at the lion until it ran off. I now take a dog with me when I am outside, and horses usually sense lions and will tell you by acting spooky.


----------



## misstralala (Aug 1, 2016)

@tinyliny, yeay, I have a super-horse!  I do not know for Andalusian, good to know. 
@Greenmeadows OMG, it sounds so scary the way you tell that! I love animals and I am not afraid about any of them, but I know that you have to be careful for a lot of them. Good not to be alone in this situation!


----------



## misstralala (Aug 1, 2016)

Some news here: We went for a long hike on Monday, we did 33km (~21mi) in 5h30. 
Roméo was really excited, and very fresh. Everything went really nice, it was so awesome, landscapes were just amazing. 

By the way, I just received the hoof boots for him - Easyboot Gloves - and I am really happy with them! I only tried few minutes, walking, trotting and cantering, but I think they fit really well to Roméo.

I would have some question for you: I am thinking to move my horse because I just got a new job really on the opposite side of the pasture. But I don't have a trailer. Who can I contact to do the move? I don't want to drive a trailer, and I have only a small car so it's not really possible. Do you know where I could find information about it?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

